# I need help, because I'm an idiot, dye related



## janallynbob (Jan 5, 2018)

Well, I was in a hurry, so with my ultimate wisdom, using acid dyes, I didn't wear gloves, now I'm very experienced with acid dyes, have to make this quick, much to do.

Big show on Saturday, my hands look like I haven't washed them in years, out of redan, any ideas how to get them back to normal color? No access to anything other than household items and dollar general.

Hope this makes sense,

Janallyn


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

Maybe try peroxide..or maybe wear gloves..


----------



## janallynbob (Jan 5, 2018)

If I'd have worn gloves I wouldn't be in this mess, and I know better, gotta laugh, I am.

But, no, I'll just poke the pot, hello, keep laughing, so I keep moving steaming water with my fingers.

I've been working with acid dyes for close to 40 years, I use Jacquard, and several others on silk. It was stupidity on my part, I know better. But did it stop me, not.

Just laugh and enjoy my foolishness. 

Thank you,

Janallyn


----------



## farrieremily (Aug 14, 2016)

Some one had this issue recently with hair dye, her hands were solid purple, she ended up using a weak chlorine bleach solution (after trying many online suggestions) it took a few washings but did the trick. 

No idea how her skin faired. My mom reacts badly to bleach. It doesn’t bother me at all. If you do try it proceed with caution so not to harm your skin.


----------



## janallynbob (Jan 5, 2018)

Allergic to bleach, but thank you,

Janallyn


----------



## Liz at Furze (Jun 24, 2012)

Just don't worry...it'll wear off and it's a good story to amuse buyers/judges and anyone else with a sense of humour


----------



## janallynbob (Jan 5, 2018)

Liz at Furze said:


> Just don't worry...it'll wear off and it's a good story to amuse buyers/judges and anyone else with a sense of humour


Thank you, it's already been judged, so I'm good there, it's my 5th year, there, once I spilled the dye, outside on my foot, it was one normal foot, one turquoise foot, I made a joke about it, probably got me more sales, gotta laugh.

Attached a couple of pictures, so you know what I do, thank you again, nothing ironed yet, lol.

Janallyn


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

Wear some fancy gloves while selling??? Was going to say white gloves, that's what our moms wore back in the day, but black or dyed would also be good!????


----------



## Jiggs (Jan 21, 2016)

Those are beautiful! I think you're probably stuck with multi-colored hands, maybe dye your hair to match? I'm laughin with you.


----------



## sward0 (Apr 23, 2017)

My hands always come out bleached when canning tomatoes. Something about the acidity and exposure.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

How about using your laundry detergent? I use liquid Tide and got some of that exact same dye off my hands a few weeks ago. I did use gloves but one of them ended up with a hole part way through and had some colorful fingers! Just used some Tide and a toothbrush and it came right off.

Good luck.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Dawn does a lot to. Usually while it is new. You could try it add a bit of peroxid to it. You might have to wash them a few times and yes I have forgotten the gloves when I rinse so yes colored finger many times. lol Laughing with you.


----------



## Cathy B (May 15, 2014)

Did you try alcohol. Recently I accidentally used markers on what I thought was a white board, but turned out to be an electronic board. They had a bottle of hand sanitizer sitting by the sink in the classroom, the alcohol content in the sanitizer took the marker off of the board with very little effort.


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Maybe Oxyclean?


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

I just use a nail brush and regular detergent. What’s harder to remove is from the nails and those you can paint


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

Try lemon juice or maybe a weak hydrogen peroxide and water. Both will be drying to your skin, so lotion up well. The other thing you may try is going into your husbands workshop and see if he has and industrial hand cleaner (GoJo or other).


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

Lemon Juice?


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

Did any of these ideas work???? Or will your hands add to your colorful personality??????


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

janallynbob said:


> If I'd have worn gloves I wouldn't be in this mess, and I know better, gotta laugh, I am.
> 
> But, no, I'll just poke the pot, hello, keep laughing, so I keep moving steaming water with my fingers.
> 
> ...


This won't help your situation right now, but might help avoid it in the future.

I bought a stainless steel potato masher, the kind that looks kind of like a hook in profile. I use it to stir the dye pot so that I never have to get my hands in it.

Mine is like this except it has a nice, easy-to-grip rubber handle. You can not only push what you're dying, but also pull it through the dye pot.

https://smile.amazon.com/Stainless-Smooth-Potato-Cooking-Kitchen/dp/B00XPS9DQQ/ref=sr_1_17?s=home-garden&ie=UTF8&qid=1541182671&sr=1-17&keywords=stainless+steel+potato+masher


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

Try lemon juice. Peroxide might also work. Oxi-clean may do the trick. Any dry cuticles you can nip off, and file your nails. This never happened to me with an acid dye, but it has from cleaning or pealing fruit.


----------



## janallynbob (Jan 5, 2018)

BirchPoint said:


> Did any of these ideas work???? Or will your hands add to your colorful personality??????


Hi Birchpoint, got it off my hands with gojoe that nasty orange stuff mechanics use. But not my nails, gotta laugh. Because it's an acid dye it will attach to your nails, now I know better, tried the peroxide, it helped, bleach stuff does nothing, and I'm allergic to it anyway,

So I was just colorful, I usually use redan, something like that, get it from Dharma, but I didn't shut the top tight so it dried up.

Gotta laugh, oh well, it will wear off, what was funny, is I know better, and had a box of disposal gloves less than 6 feet from me. I've been doing this for more than 30 years, and how many times I have done this, don't ask, still laughing,

Janallyn

Thank you again,


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

janallynbob said:


> Hi Birchpoint, got it off my hands with gojoe that nasty orange stuff mechanics use. But not my nails, gotta laugh. Because it's an acid dye it will attach to your nails, now I know better, tried the peroxide, it helped, bleach stuff does nothing, and I'm allergic to it anyway,
> 
> So I was just colorful, I usually use redan, something like that, get it from Dharma, but I didn't shut the top tight so it dried up.
> 
> ...


Glad you got the majority off, at least. We all never learn do we? Do the same thing again and again even when we know better. Lol


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

Sof’ Scrub, if you aren’t allergic to it, works quite nicely. You can imagine how I know this.


----------

